# he has legislative reason doing violence to me?



## nycgirl (Sep 10, 2015)

In a midnight, what u would do if u found out ur wife's account is reopened in a dating site? My husband found that my old dating account is available in a dating site last midnight. Idon't know what happened on that account! I closed it. I don't know y its reopened. He turned lights on ,questioned me and did violence threatening me immediately at 3oclock in the morning after I told him that I didn't reopen it and I will figure it out in the day because the dating site customer service is working in a daytime and I wanted to go back sleep.he questioned me,he insisted me to log into the account by threatening me. Unfortunately, I don't remember the pwd. He got crazy ,put his angry face on my eyes talking with me and throw my quilt on the ground.he stopped doing violence after I told him I will call 911,if he will touch me . After the whole thing，he looked pretty calm and claimed to me that what he did is normal as a husband ! He has legible reason doing that！Is that really ,,?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

No its not.
Can you leave?


----------



## nycgirl (Sep 10, 2015)

He keeps saying that he loves me. However he doesn't trust me and constantly gave me hard time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saangreale (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi,

(I am neither an expert nor someone from a fully-functional marriage, the following post is just my insight on your situation)

Being angry would be a normal spousal response (or else he has no emotional attachment to you). BUT, after a brief explanation and that anger did not subside even slightly then that is *not* normal. It really depends on what do you mean by "threatening". If he threatened to physically harm or kill you, ring the cop right away -- that is an outright domestic abuse. If he threatened to get a divorce that is a bit different. Anyhow, he has no--zero--reason for threatening you verbally or mentally; you should feel safe in your own home, if not, something isn't right. I worked in law before I moved, I want to let you know that in some jurisdictions in the US (assuming you're from the US based on your name) if you ring the authority, the police have to make an arrest in the case of domestic abuse (even the caller [you] does not charge the perpetrator [him]).

I think that your husband is a possessive spouse and this can either show that he loves you (in a non-healthy way) or he has trouble with his own self-confidence. Either way, if he ever touched you, make sure you have someone to call to -- be it a friend, a family member, or even a local law enforcement. 

Stay safe.

- MN


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

nycgirl said:


> In a midnight, what u would do if u found out ur wife's account is reopened in a dating site? My husband found that my old dating account is available in a dating site last midnight. Idon't know what happened on that account! I closed it. I don't know y its reopened. He turned lights on ,questioned me and did violence threatening me immediately at 3oclock in the morning after I told him that I didn't reopen it and I will figure it out in the day because the dating site customer service is working in a daytime and I wanted to go back sleep.he questioned me,he insisted me to log into the account by threatening me. Unfortunately, I don't remember the pwd. He got crazy ,put his angry face on my eyes talking with me and throw my quilt on the ground.he stopped doing violence after I told him I will call 911,if he will touch me . After the whole thing，he looked pretty calm and claimed to me that what he did is normal as a husband ! He has legible reason doing that！Is that really ,,?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



There is only one legal reason that allows a person to use physical force or threat of physical force to another and that is "self defense because you are in fear for you life or the eminent safety of others."

A husband thinking his wife is cheating is not a threat to his safety or his life or the lives of others.

You husband has no idea what he is talking about.

Tell him if he ever threatens you again, gets in your face again, you will call 911 and press charges.

Or better yet, just pack you stuff and leave him.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Talk to a doctor or someone else in authority. He doesn't have the right to hurt you. Ever.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

He has no more reason to physically assault you than you have as a married woman having an account on a dating website.

Next time call 911

Though if your H was on this site, I would tell him to consider whether he should remain married to you, he has every right to be angry. Sigh


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe that's the site she used to meet her current husband, when she was single?


----------

